# Best place for groceries... Toiletries??



## blondieo1 (Nov 26, 2011)

This might be a silly or obvious question but I'm new here... One thing I've noticed is that toiletries and food shopping etc is quite a bit more expensive over here than in the uk due to all the morrisons, tescos, Costco etc is there anything like that out here where you can get it all cheap/cheaper or buy it in bulk??


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Sadly no, nothing like Costco here, was looking for one myself. Union Co-op and Lulu's are about your cheapest supermarkets. We tend to stockpile soap, shampoo, loo roll etc from there.


----------



## dubai_warrior (Nov 29, 2011)

yea ... just have Lulu and Union Co-op ... even Carrefour is decent enough ...

but if you are buying fruits and veggie's .. u could try the fruit and vegetable market ... but i doubt you would want to buy those in bulk ..


----------



## blondieo1 (Nov 26, 2011)

Ah okay then thanks guys I'll give them a shot!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I really think Union Co-OP's range of toiletries is far superior to any of the other supermarkets.


----------



## barryob (Jan 11, 2011)

Is Carrefour the best overall then , of what is available?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

barryob said:


> Is Carrefour the best overall then , of what is available?


carrefour's very middle of the road. Stocks most things western, Asian or local but it's not the cheapest. Lulu or the coop are often cheaper although I'm not sure I'd shop at either for meat eg Indian lamb, Pakistani beef etc. I'm snobby about meat and usually only buy that from spinneys/waitrose or park n'shop.


----------

